# Walmart fertilizer clearance sale



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm new here and I'm not sure if this is the correct forum, so please let me know if I'm mistaken.

First, this sale unfortunately does not include Milorganite at the store I went to. I haven't seen a bag of it there since at least last year.

I did find 40lb bags of EXPERT GARDENER ALL PURPOSE FERTILIZER 10-10-10 40 LB marked down to $5 per bag. I'm planning on using this as a starter fertilizer when I overseed by dropping 10lb/1000 sf for $1.25. To compare, something like Lesco starter fertilizer from Home Depot would cost about $3.33 per 1000 sf.

I'm going to try to swing by another local store and see if they have any other interesting clearance items. Even though I am within driving distance of Quincy, MA for cheap Bay State fertilizer, I'm going to keep an eye out for Some Milorganite. I'd love to try to actually go to Quincy some day and fill the back of my SUV with a bunch of Bay State, but unfortunately they only seem to be open when I have to work.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Use this website to check multiple stores near you. http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/

Also I saw that 10-10-10 at 1.50. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=851


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

massgrass said:


> unfortunately they only seem to be open when I have to work.


You could call into work and say that you "feel crappy". ba dum pshhh :crazy:

Thank you, I'll be here all week. Be sure to tip your waitresses.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> Use this website to check multiple stores near you. http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/
> 
> Also I saw that 10-10-10 at 1.50. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=851


Oh, I missed that thread. I wouldn't have started a new one if I had. 



Colonel K0rn said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunately they only seem to be open when I have to work.
> ...


Getting the time off isn't a big deal, but I'm self-employed so no work = no pay.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

massgrass said:


> Oh, I missed that thread. I wouldn't have started a new one if I had.


Threads are free. Start a new one at any time.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

I've been keeping a eye out at mine. Got the Scott's fungus stuff for $5 a bag last fall


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Got 2 bags. I didn't have any to get me through the rest of the season.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The stuff at my local Walmart doesn't seem to go on sale. And if it maybe does when I call no one knows what the hell I'm talking about when I say "milorganite"! Sometimes I don't think they even look just put me on hold, twiddle their thumbs then back on and "nope, no whatever you said" :lol:


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The stuff at my local Walmart doesn't seem to go on sale. And if it maybe does when I call no one knows what the hell I'm talking about when I say "milorganite"! Sometimes I don't think they even look just put me on hold, twiddle their thumbs then back on and "nope, no whatever you said" :lol:


I worked at a Walmart in high school and did that several times, lol.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

stotea said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > The stuff at my local Walmart doesn't seem to go on sale. And if it maybe does when I call no one knows what the hell I'm talking about when I say "milorganite"! Sometimes I don't think they even look just put me on hold, twiddle their thumbs then back on and "nope, no whatever you said" :lol:
> ...


I knew it


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I tried calling 2 walmart stores earlier this year, it was the worst. I was looking for milo, told them where it was, said they had none. Went to store, bought 8 bags....

then last week called about a grill to ask the price. It was 349. when the attendant checked, they said it was on clearance, 48.99. Went to store, it was still the 349.

moral of the story, dont bother calling walmart for prices and inventory...


----------

